#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  AWWA M11 2004 Edition (Steel Pipe_ A Guide for Design & Installation.)

## jandonian

Here is the link



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Enjoy!
JandonianSee More: AWWA M11 2004 Edition (Steel Pipe_ A Guide for Design & Installation.)

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

----------


## amitrajmane

Thanks Dear,

Regards,

Amit

----------


## nachocorizzo

Please, the link doesnt work, any can upload now ?

----------


## Yogesh173

Please reload the file

----------


## makmak9

kindly check here: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kacu_88

Please reup to 4shared.com

----------


## skyline1

could you upload the documente again? The link is unavailable

----------


## sumon emam

> could you upload the documente again? The link is unavailable



check it here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Obelix

many thanks

----------


## SMechanica

Can you please upload once more? The link is no more valid now. I shall be very thankful to you.

----------


## sumon emam

> Can you please upload once more? The link is no more valid now. I shall be very thankful to you.



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## SMechanica

Thank you very much sumon emam.

See More: AWWA M11 2004 Edition (Steel Pipe_ A Guide for Design & Installation.)

----------


## SMechanica

Thanks for your help.
Would you like to share the complete Manual because some pages are missing from the file. There are 216 pages and index of document shows 233 pages.

----------


## racp12

Mr. SMechanica,
Notice that some pages have the following footnote:
"_This page has been reformatted by Knovel to provide easier navigation_"

----------


## mohamad3010

*hi. i uploaded another AWWA M11 document. it has totally 263 pages. 
check this document:*
*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*

----------


## spk

I need AWWA M11 pl.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Post 16 above still works, but here is smaller file and erratas...enjoy

----------


## dadyandwegy

> Post 16 above still works, but here is smaller file and erratas...enjoy



THANKYOU VERY MUCH.... VERY USEFULL   :Congratulatory:

----------


## popov_al

> Post 16 above still works, but here is smaller file and erratas...enjoy



+ new errata

----------


## xuanson_mdc

thank so much !

----------


## Jcastro

Thank you so much!!! You helped me a lot!!! Im adding the Fittings to REVIT due a BIM implementation, so Im reviewing all practices used here in my work and discovered all our standards are very very old... our m11 is 1989 edition... I used this one a lot and never stooped to see the revisions and dates...

----------


## Dalcabej

Thank you so much!!!

----------


## pipingengg

Dear,
Could you plz share the AWWA M11 standard to me on mail..

expatbuyer@gmail.com


Thanks in advance

----------


## pipingengg

Dear,


Could you plz share the AWWA M11 standard to me on mail..

expatbuyer@gmail.com


Thanks in advanceSee More: AWWA M11 2004 Edition (Steel Pipe_ A Guide for Design & Installation.)

----------


## gs153

AWWA M11-2004 Steel Water Pipe (4ed)
download link : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

